# Wer kennt zuverlässige Provider?



## thecamillo (20. Oktober 2004)

H@llo @lle zus@mmen,

ich h@b d@ so ein Projekt übertr@gen bekommen, wobei ich mich schl@u m@chen soll, welche Provider @m zuverlässigsten sind!

Wer gute Erf@hrungen mit irgendeinem Provider gem@cht hat (können @uch weniger Bek@nnte sein) und folgendes @nfoderungsprofil bei sich ebenf@lls zutrifft, soll sich hier melden!

D@s muss der Server können bzw. haben:

- Windows Server 2003 web edition
- volle .NET Unterstützung
- Datenbankunterstüzung: ein SQL welches sich mit PHP verträgt
- Dienste wie FTP, Perl, CGI -fähig
- min. 5 GB HDD
- min. 5 GB Traffic/Monat
- min. 512 MB RAM
- min. 2 GHz CPU
- eigene IP Adresse

wäre schön wenn sich hierauf en paar User melden könnten!

mfg thecamillo


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (20. Oktober 2004)

Dein "q" ist kaputt.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (20. Oktober 2004)

thecamillo: Wird ein dedizierter Server oder Webspace auf einem Windows 2003 Server gesucht?

P.S.: Das normale "a" tut's auch


----------



## JohannesR (20. Oktober 2004)

Muesste es nicht IP @dresse heiszen? *ot*


----------



## thecamillo (20. Oktober 2004)

oh ja hab ich vergessen,

sollte nach Möglichkeit en dedizierter sein, da wir eigene software drauf spielen müssen!

das projekt sieht eine allumfassende Datenbank vor! mehr kann ich leider nicht sagen, ausser dass da die rede von rund 60 mio. datensätzen ist!

soll ne serviceplattform für große firmen werden!

mfg thecamillo


----------



## ByeBye 8492 (20. Oktober 2004)

thecamillo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oh ja hab ich vergessen,
> 
> sollte nach Möglichkeit en dedizierter sein, da wir eigene software drauf spielen müssen!
> 
> ...


 Sicher und die Em@ils an die "großen" Firmen schreibste @uch immer so oder?

Guck dochma bei 1 und 1 nach. Da gibst Server für alle Preisbereiche... naja ab 50€ fangen sie an.


----------



## Johannes Postler (21. Oktober 2004)

Falls es dir nichts ausmacht wenn der Server in Österreich steht:
Inode 
Hat wirklich erstklassigen Webspace und ich gehe davon aus, dass die Server in der gleichen Qualität sind.

PS:
Solltest du Inode-Webspace testen wollen schreib mir eine PN!


----------

